# samba44 slows down entire system



## megapearl (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello,

I regularly update my 2 FreeBSD servers using `freebsd-update fetch install` and  `portmaster -a`.
Both running as VM on VMWare ESXi v6.5.
After last update both servers are responding extremely slow, especially ssh logins and using su to get root, and SHA256 checksums when upgrading ports.
Startup of FreeBSD on both machines takes more than 15 minutes, while it was 3 minutes before.
It doesn't seems to be a dns issue, it looks like dns is working fine.

I'm on:

```
FreeBSD mainserver.flissinger.local 11.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p7 #64: Thu Jan 12 21:09:47 CET 2017     donald@mainserver.flissinger.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MAINSERVER  amd64
```

Also tried building with the GENERIC kernel, problem remains.

my /etc/make.conf

```
CPUTYPE=core2
KERNCONF=MAINSERVER
OPTIONS_SET=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
OPTIONS_UNSET=X11 DOCS EXAMPLES
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl
```

I see some odd errors on both servers:

```
<daemon.err> mainserver named[589]: setsockopt(21, TCP_FASTOPEN) failed with Protocol not available
sonewconn: pcb 0xfffff80090af7cb0: Listen queue overflow: 76 already in queue awaiting acceptance (1 occurrences)
sshd[3078]: fatal: Fssh_packet_write_poll: Connection from 10.0.0.15 port 51242: Operation not permitted
```

Where to start looking why the system is slow and unresponsive?


----------



## megapearl (Jan 13, 2017)

Found the problem package, it's samba44, removed it using make deinstall clean in ports dir /usr/ports/net/samba44 but can't install it anymore, compiling fails with:

```
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsrecord.c:24:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
[ 674/3735] Compiling librpc/ndr/ndr_misc.c
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnssock.c:26:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:31:
In file included from ../lib/replace/system/gssapi.h:47:
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
runner cc -pipe -march=core2 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-color-diagnostics -g -fstack-protector -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -DSTATIC_ndr_MODULES=NULL -DSTATIC_ndr_MODULES_PROTO=extern void __ndr_dummy_module_proto(void) -MD -I/usr/local/include -DLIBICONV_PLUG -Idefault/librpc -I../librpc -Idefault/include/public -I../include/public -Idefault/source4 -I../source4 -Idefault/lib -I../lib -Idefault/source4/lib -I../source4/lib -Idefault/source4/include -I../source4/include -Idefault/include -I../include -Idefault/lib/replace -I../lib/replace -Idefault -I.. -Idefault/source3 -I../source3 -Idefault/source3/include -I../source3/include -Idefault/source3/lib -I../source3/lib -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/com_err -I../source4/heimdal/lib/com_err -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/krb5 -I../source4/heimdal/lib/krb5 -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi -I../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi -Idefault/source4/heimdal_build -I../source4/heimdal_build -Idefault/bin/default/source4/heimdal/lib/asn1 -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/asn1 -Idefault/lib/util/charset -I../lib/util/charset -Idefault/libcli/util -I../libcli/util -Idefault/lib/crypto -I../lib/crypto -Idefault/dynconfig -I../dynconfig -I/usr/local/include -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=4 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H=1 -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED=1 ../librpc/ndr/ndr_misc.c -c -o default/librpc/ndr/ndr_misc_173.o
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnssock.c:26:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsgss.c:25:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:31:
In file included from ../lib/replace/system/gssapi.h:47:
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
4 errors generated.
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsgss.c:25:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
[ 675/3735] Compiling default/librpc/gen_ndr/ndr_misc.c
runner cc -pipe -march=core2 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fno-color-diagnostics -g -fstack-protector -DLDAP_DEPRECATED -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -D_REENTRANT -D_POSIX_PTHREAD_SEMANTICS -DSTATIC_ndr_MODULES=NULL -DSTATIC_ndr_MODULES_PROTO=extern void __ndr_dummy_module_proto(void) -MD -I/usr/local/include -DLIBICONV_PLUG -Idefault/librpc -I../librpc -Idefault/include/public -I../include/public -Idefault/source4 -I../source4 -Idefault/lib -I../lib -Idefault/source4/lib -I../source4/lib -Idefault/source4/include -I../source4/include -Idefault/include -I../include -Idefault/lib/replace -I../lib/replace -Idefault -I.. -Idefault/source3 -I../source3 -Idefault/source3/include -I../source3/include -Idefault/source3/lib -I../source3/lib -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/com_err -I../source4/heimdal/lib/com_err -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/krb5 -I../source4/heimdal/lib/krb5 -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi -I../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi -Idefault/source4/heimdal_build -I../source4/heimdal_build -Idefault/bin/default/source4/heimdal/lib/asn1 -Idefault/source4/heimdal/lib/asn1 -Idefault/lib/util/charset -I../lib/util/charset -Idefault/libcli/util -I../libcli/util -Idefault/lib/crypto -I../lib/crypto -Idefault/dynconfig -I../dynconfig -I/usr/local/include -D_SAMBA_BUILD_=4 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H=1 -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_XOPEN_SOURCE_EXTENDED=1 default/librpc/gen_ndr/ndr_misc.c -c -o default/librpc/gen_ndr/ndr_misc_173.o
4 errors generated.
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsmarshall.c:23:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:31:
In file included from ../lib/replace/system/gssapi.h:47:
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
4 errors generated.
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsmarshall.c:23:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
4 errors generated.
In file included from ../lib/addns/error.c:23:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:31:
In file included from ../lib/replace/system/gssapi.h:47:
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/error.c:23:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
4 errors generated.
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsutils.c:29:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:31:
In file included from ../lib/replace/system/gssapi.h:47:
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:41:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_START'
GSSAPI_CPP_START
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:49:1: error: expected identifier or '('
extern GSSAPI_LIB_VARIABLE gss_OID_desc __gss_spnego_mechanism_oid_desc;
^
../source4/heimdal/lib/gssapi/gssapi/gssapi_spnego.h:53:1: error: unknown type name 'GSSAPI_CPP_END'
GSSAPI_CPP_END
^
In file included from ../lib/addns/dnsutils.c:29:
In file included from ../lib/addns/dns.h:41:
/usr/include/fcntl.h:271:1: error: expected identifier or '('
struct flock {
^
4 errors generated.
Waf: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net/samba44/work/samba-4.4.8/bin'
Build failed:
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc dnsrecord.c -> dnsrecord_1.o}
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc dnssock.c -> dnssock_1.o}
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc dnsgss.c -> dnsgss_1.o}
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc dnsmarshall.c -> dnsmarshall_1.o}
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc error.c -> error_1.o}
 -> task failed (err #1):
        {task: cc dnsutils.c -> dnsutils_1.o}
  File "buildtools/bin/waf", line 76, in <module>
        Scripting.prepare(t, cwd, VERSION, wafdir)
  File "/usr/ports/net/samba44/work/samba-4.4.8/third_party/waf/wafadmin/Scripting.py", line 147, in prepare
        error(str(e))
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba44
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net/samba44
```

What to do?


----------



## megapearl (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like I'm having the same issue as https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58805/ I'll just wait till net/samba45 is ready in the ports.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 14, 2017)

Try this;
Delete old samba versions.
`cd /usr/ports/net/samba44`
`make config` - uncheck ADS and LDAP
run `portmaster samba44` or
run `cd /usr/ports/net/samba44/ && make install clean`
edit rc.conf - add entry 
	
	



```
samba_server_enable="YES"
```
   delete 
	
	



```
samba_enable="YES"
```
 if it exists
edit inetd.conf - comment out the entries at the bottom for netbios-ssn and netbios-ns
I think I had to reboot the system???
run `service samba_server start` if it didn't start after boot

Worked for me. I found on Google where LDAP has a problem and they also suggested to remove ADS.


```
root@Prometheus:/usr/home/Keith # pkg info samba44
samba44-4.4.8_1
Name           : samba44
Version        : 4.4.8_1
Installed on   : Fri Jan 13 17:11:01 2017 MST
Origin         : net/samba44
Architecture   : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net
Licenses       : GPLv3
Maintainer     : timur@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.samba.org/
Comment        : Free SMB/CIFS and AD/DC server and client for Unix
Options        :
        ACL_SUPPORT    : on
        ADS            : off
        AD_DC          : on
        AVAHI          : off
        BIND910        : off
        BIND99         : off
        CUPS           : off
        DEBUG          : on
        DEVELOPER      : off
        DNSUPDATE      : on
        DOCS           : on
        EXP_MODULES    : off
        FAM            : on
        LDAP           : off
        MANPAGES       : off
        MDNSRESPONDER  : off
        NSUPDATE       : off
        PTHREADPOOL    : on
        QUOTAS         : on
        SYSLOG         : on
        UTMP           : on
Shared Libs required:
        libtdb.so.1
        libtevent.so.0
        libfam.so.0
        libreadline.so.6
        libpopt.so.0
        libarchive.so.13
        libtalloc.so.2
        libldb.so.1
        libsunacl.so.1
        libpytalloc-util.so.2
        libpython2.7.so.1
        libgnutls.so.30
        libpyldb-util.so.1
        libinotify.so.0
Shared Libs provided:
        libinterfaces-samba4.so
        libsmbregistry-samba4.so
        libcliauth-samba4.so
        libkrb5-samba4.so.26
        libndr-samba-samba4.so
        libdfs-server-ad-samba4.so
        libsamdb.so.0
        libflag-mapping-samba4.so
        libsamba-modules-samba4.so
        libutil-setid-samba4.so
        libnon-posix-acls-samba4.so
        libshares-samba4.so
        libldbsamba-samba4.so
        libidmap-samba4.so
        libsamba-credentials.so.0
        libmessages-util-samba4.so
        liblibcli-netlogon3-samba4.so
        libkdc-samba4.so.2
        libhcrypto-samba4.so.5
        libCHARSET3-samba4.so
        libtrusts-util-samba4.so
        libhx509-samba4.so.5
        libndr-standard.so.0
        libsecrets3-samba4.so
        libndr-samba4.so
        libmsrpc3-samba4.so
        libmsghdr-samba4.so
        libtalloc-report-samba4.so
        libndr-nbt.so.0
        libcli-spoolss-samba4.so
        libsamdb-common-samba4.so
        libnpa-tstream-samba4.so
        libcli-smb-common-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-samba4.so
        libsmbd-shim-samba4.so
        libauthkrb5-samba4.so
        libsamba-cluster-support-samba4.so
        libposix-eadb-samba4.so
        libwbclient.so.0
        libutil-tdb-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-samr.so.0
        libsamba-python-samba4.so
        libheimntlm-samba4.so.1
        libdcerpc-samba-samba4.so
        libcmdline-credentials-samba4.so
        libpopt-samba3-samba4.so
        libheimbase-samba4.so.1
        libasn1util-samba4.so
        libsmbconf.so.0
        libkrb5samba-samba4.so
        libdb-glue-samba4.so
        libregistry-samba4.so
        libnetapi.so.0
        libasn1-samba4.so.8
        libMESSAGING-samba4.so
        libgensec-samba4.so
        libtdb-wrap-samba4.so
        libads-samba4.so
        libhttp-samba4.so
        libutil-reg-samba4.so
        libgenrand-samba4.so
        libdbwrap-samba4.so
        libgse-samba4.so
        libsamba3-util-samba4.so
        libsmbd-conn-samba4.so
        libserver-role-samba4.so
        libauth-sam-reply-samba4.so
        libevents-samba4.so
        libsamba-policy.so.0
        libsmbpasswdparser-samba4.so
        libsamba-passdb.so.0
        libHDB-SAMBA4-samba4.so
        libprocess-model-samba4.so
        libauth4-samba4.so
        libutil-cmdline-samba4.so
        libxattr-tdb-samba4.so
        liblibsmb-samba4.so
        libauth-samba4.so
        libcli-nbt-samba4.so
        libdnsserver-common-samba4.so
        libprinting-migrate-samba4.so
        libcli-ldap-samba4.so
        libgssapi-samba4.so.2
        libhdb-samba4.so.11
        libtevent-util.so.0
        libdcerpc.so.0
        libcom_err-samba4.so.0
        libdsdb-module-samba4.so
        libsamba-net-samba4.so
        libsys-rw-samba4.so
        libnet-keytab-samba4.so
        libsamba-sockets-samba4.so
        libwind-samba4.so.0
        libservice-samba4.so
        libsamba-util.so.0
        libsamba-security-samba4.so
        libcluster-samba4.so
        libdlz-bind9-for-torture-samba4.so
        libauth-unix-token-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-server.so.0
        libaddns-samba4.so
        libtorture-samba4.so
        libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
        liblibcli-lsa3-samba4.so
        libsocket-blocking-samba4.so
        libserver-id-db-samba4.so
        libpac-samba4.so
        libndr.so.0
        libtime-basic-samba4.so
        libcli-cldap-samba4.so
        libsmbd-base-samba4.so
        libsmb-transport-samba4.so
        libsamba-debug-samba4.so
        libgpo-samba4.so
        libcli-ldap-common-samba4.so
        libndr-krb5pac.so.0
        libwinbind-client-samba4.so
        libsamba-errors.so.1
        libsmbclient-raw-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-binding.so.0
        libmessages-dgm-samba4.so
        libreplace-samba4.so
        libLIBWBCLIENT-OLD-samba4.so
        libiov-buf-samba4.so
        libnss-info-samba4.so
        libnetif-samba4.so
        libroken-samba4.so.19
Annotations    :
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:samba:samba:4.4.8:::::freebsd10:x64:1
Flat size      : 112MiB
Description    :
Samba4 is an attempt to implement an Active Directory compatible Domain
Controller.

In short, you can join a WinNT, Win2000, WinXP or Win2003 member server
to a Samba4 domain, and it will behave much as it does in AD, including
Kerberos domain logins where applicable.

WWW: http://www.samba.org/
```


----------



## megapearl (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for your post, but I need the ADS client support to join my Windows 2012 R2 domain, tried to disable LDAP, and retried building, but fails with the same error.
`pkg install samba44` installs the package without any problem, but bind910 support (DLZ) is turned off by default.

`pkg info samba44`

```
samba44-4.4.8_1
Name           : samba44
Version        : 4.4.8_1
Installed on   : Sat Jan 14 15:38:26 2017 CET
Origin         : net/samba44
Architecture   : freebsd:11:x86:64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net
Licenses       : GPLv3
Maintainer     : timur@FreeBSD.org
WWW            : http://www.samba.org/
Comment        : Free SMB/CIFS and AD/DC server and client for Unix
Options        :
        ACL_SUPPORT    : on
        ADS            : on
        AD_DC          : on
        AVAHI          : off
        BIND910        : off
        BIND99         : off
        CUPS           : off
        DEBUG          : on
        DEVELOPER      : off
        DNSUPDATE      : on
        DOCS           : on
        EXP_MODULES    : off
        FAM            : on
        LDAP           : on
        MANPAGES       : off
        MDNSRESPONDER  : off
        NSUPDATE       : off
        PTHREADPOOL    : on
        QUOTAS         : on
        SYSLOG         : on
        UTMP           : on
Shared Libs required:
        libtdb.so.1
        libtevent.so.0
        libfam.so.0
        libreadline.so.6
        libpopt.so.0
        libarchive.so.13
        libtalloc.so.2
        libldb.so.1
        libsunacl.so.1
        libpytalloc-util.so.2
        libpython2.7.so.1
        libgnutls.so.30
        libldap-2.4.so.2
        libpyldb-util.so.1
        liblber-2.4.so.2
        libinotify.so.0
Shared Libs provided:
        libinterfaces-samba4.so
        libsmbregistry-samba4.so
        libcliauth-samba4.so
        libkrb5-samba4.so.26
        libndr-samba-samba4.so
        libdfs-server-ad-samba4.so
        libsamdb.so.0
        libflag-mapping-samba4.so
        libsamba-modules-samba4.so
        libutil-setid-samba4.so
        libsmbldaphelper-samba4.so
        libshares-samba4.so
        libldbsamba-samba4.so
        libnon-posix-acls-samba4.so
        libidmap-samba4.so
        libsamba-credentials.so.0
        libmessages-util-samba4.so
        liblibcli-netlogon3-samba4.so
        libkdc-samba4.so.2
        libhcrypto-samba4.so.5
        libCHARSET3-samba4.so
        libtrusts-util-samba4.so
        libhx509-samba4.so.5
        libndr-standard.so.0
        libsecrets3-samba4.so
        libndr-samba4.so
        libmsrpc3-samba4.so
        libmsghdr-samba4.so
        libtalloc-report-samba4.so
        libndr-nbt.so.0
        libcli-spoolss-samba4.so
        libsamdb-common-samba4.so
        libnpa-tstream-samba4.so
        libcli-smb-common-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-samba4.so
        libsmbd-shim-samba4.so
        libauthkrb5-samba4.so
        libsamba-cluster-support-samba4.so
        libposix-eadb-samba4.so
        libwbclient.so.0
        libutil-tdb-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-samr.so.0
        libsamba-python-samba4.so
        libheimntlm-samba4.so.1
        libdcerpc-samba-samba4.so
        libcmdline-credentials-samba4.so
        libpopt-samba3-samba4.so
        libheimbase-samba4.so.1
        libasn1util-samba4.so
        libsmbconf.so.0
        libkrb5samba-samba4.so
        libdb-glue-samba4.so
        libregistry-samba4.so
        libnetapi.so.0
        libasn1-samba4.so.8
        libMESSAGING-samba4.so
        libgensec-samba4.so
        libtdb-wrap-samba4.so
        libads-samba4.so
        libhttp-samba4.so
        libutil-reg-samba4.so
        libgenrand-samba4.so
        libdbwrap-samba4.so
        libgse-samba4.so
        libsamba3-util-samba4.so
        libsmbd-conn-samba4.so
        libserver-role-samba4.so
        libauth-sam-reply-samba4.so
        libevents-samba4.so
        libsamba-policy.so.0
        libsmbpasswdparser-samba4.so
        libsamba-passdb.so.0
        libHDB-SAMBA4-samba4.so
        libprocess-model-samba4.so
        libauth4-samba4.so
        libutil-cmdline-samba4.so
        libxattr-tdb-samba4.so
        liblibsmb-samba4.so
        libauth-samba4.so
        libcli-nbt-samba4.so
        libdnsserver-common-samba4.so
        libprinting-migrate-samba4.so
        libcli-ldap-samba4.so
        libgssapi-samba4.so.2
        libhdb-samba4.so.11
        libtevent-util.so.0
        libdcerpc.so.0
        libcom_err-samba4.so.0
        libdsdb-module-samba4.so
        libsamba-net-samba4.so
        libsys-rw-samba4.so
        libnet-keytab-samba4.so
        libsamba-sockets-samba4.so
        libwind-samba4.so.0
        libservice-samba4.so
        libsamba-util.so.0
        libsamba-security-samba4.so
        libcluster-samba4.so
        libdlz-bind9-for-torture-samba4.so
        libauth-unix-token-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-server.so.0
        libsmbldap.so.0
        libaddns-samba4.so
        libtorture-samba4.so
        libsamba-hostconfig.so.0
        liblibcli-lsa3-samba4.so
        libsocket-blocking-samba4.so
        libserver-id-db-samba4.so
        libpac-samba4.so
        libndr.so.0
        libtime-basic-samba4.so
        libcli-cldap-samba4.so
        libsmbd-base-samba4.so
        libsmb-transport-samba4.so
        libsamba-debug-samba4.so
        libgpo-samba4.so
        libcli-ldap-common-samba4.so
        libndr-krb5pac.so.0
        libwinbind-client-samba4.so
        libsamba-errors.so.1
        libsmbclient-raw-samba4.so
        libdcerpc-binding.so.0
        libmessages-dgm-samba4.so
        libreplace-samba4.so
        libLIBWBCLIENT-OLD-samba4.so
        libiov-buf-samba4.so
        libnss-info-samba4.so
        libnetif-samba4.so
        libroken-samba4.so.19
Annotations    :
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:samba:samba:4.4.8:::::freebsd11:x64:1
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 118MiB
Description    :
Samba4 is an attempt to implement an Active Directory compatible Domain
Controller.

In short, you can join a WinNT, Win2000, WinXP or Win2003 member server
to a Samba4 domain, and it will behave much as it does in AD, including
Kerberos domain logins where applicable.

WWW: http://www.samba.org/
```


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you do a package install? Correct me if I am wrong. But doesn't a package install just install the binaries with the default options? Where a compile will read the options from the make file and use them? By configuring the make file you can chose what you want. It might take awhile for the compile to complete.


----------



## megapearl (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, I did a package install because compiling didn't work for me, for as far as I know indeed with the default options.


----------

